# LM741 como comparador



## gamba123 (Mar 11, 2008)

Buenas! primero me presento, me llamo Manu soy nuevo en el foro (al menos escribiendo ya que ya llevo tiempo leyendoos)  

Tengo un problemilla/duda con el que espero que me podais ayudar

Mi idea es usar un lm741 como comparador usando la no-inversora como referencia para un determinado circuito, ¿porque el lm741? porque es el que tengo a mano en casa y asi me ahorro u paseo a la tienda   

el problema esque una vez montado el circuito esto no compara nada... y me temo que debe ser debido a los pines 1 y 5 para el offset (offset null). ¿que debo hacer con ellos para usar el lm741 unicamente como comparador sin necesidad de ajustar el offset? tambien tengo aqui a mano un tl081 y me ocurre lo mismo, el circuito esta bien montado y usando un lm324 funciona cojondamente, el problema esque este integrado es muy grande...

esta alimentado con 5 voltios por Vcc y la V- esta a masa

quizas haya operacionales mejores para estos usos y del mismo tamaño (lm393?) y acepto recomendaciones ya que tarde o temprano tendre que pasar por la tienda de electronica, pero me gustaria conocer el porqué no me funciona con el lm741/TL081, asi ya de paso aprendo un poco jeje

Un saludo!


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Mar 11, 2008)

Comparadores para comprara.
Amplificadores para amplificar.

Pero si tenés uno a mano, sirve igual.
Los operacionales no comparan bien si una de sus entradas está a 1 o 2V cerca de la alimentación.
Por ejemplo, si lo alimentás con 12V y ponés una entrada a 1V u 11V, no va a comportarse bien.


----------



## gamba123 (Mar 11, 2008)

Francisco Galarza dijo:
			
		

> Los operacionales no comparan bien si una de sus entradas está a 1 o 2V cerca de la alimentación.
> Por ejemplo, si lo alimentás con 12V y ponés una entrada a 1V u 11V, no va a comportarse bien.



Puf pues parece ser eso, tengo la protoboard delante y probando con valores mas alejados de la alimentacion parece funcionar, muchas gracias ya lo tendre en cuenta de aqui en adelante, esque de la teoria ideal a la practica hay diferencias...  

alguna sujerencia de integrado comparador de tamaño reducido (de estos de 8 pines) que funcione bien al estar alimentado de 5v a masa y que compare valores con una tension de referencia de 1V aproximadamente?


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Mar 11, 2008)

Ni idea, toda la vida usé el LM319 que es de 14 pines.
Saludos.


----------



## Elvic (Mar 11, 2008)

buen día

no estoy seguro de entender la pregunta 

yo entendía que un comparador es cuando en en la entrada No inversora (+) hay un voltaje mas alto  que en la inversora ala salida se presenta a la salida un voltaje positivo, y viceversa si en la entrada inversora existe un voltaje mayor  respecto a la referencia a la salida de nuestro AMp OP hay un voltaje negativo.

bueno aclarando esto, doy por hecho de que debemos contar con una fuente simétrica alimentado a nuestro CI.

y así si es posible usar el Amp Op 741.


----------



## gamba123 (Mar 12, 2008)

en teoria, se puede alimentar el operacional de 5 voltios a masa y usarlo como comparador, de este modo si tenemos una tension de referencia en la entrada no inversora y una tension de entrada en la inversora (como es mi caso) cuando la tension de entrada de la entrada inversora es mayor que la de referencia a la salida tendriamos 0 voltios, y cuando la de referencia es mayor (la de la entrada no inversora) a la salida obtendremos +5V

el problema que parecia tener era el que me comento francisco, cuando intento comparar valores cercanos a la alimentacion, al ser un amplificador operacional no especialmente creado para la comparacion, pues no funciona todo lo correctamente que dice la teoria del amplificador operacional


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 12, 2008)

gamba123 dijo:
			
		

> ... alguna sujerencia de integrado comparador de tamaño reducido (de estos de 8 pines) que funcione bien al estar alimentado de 5v a masa y que compare valores con una tension de referencia de 1V aproximadamente?



Simple de 8 pines -> LM311  

Cuadruple de 14 pines -> LM339


----------



## gamba123 (Mar 12, 2008)

Muchas gracias eduardo, probare con el lm311

saludos!


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 12, 2008)

He escuchado ultimamente que los comparadores vienen encapsulados! Algun ejemplo?


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Mar 12, 2008)

Elvic dijo:
			
		

> bueno aclarando esto, doy por hecho de que debemos contar con una fuente simétrica alimentado a nuestro CI.
> 
> y así si es posible usar el Amp Op 741.



Todo es relativo. La tensión es positiva y negativa respecto a masa. El op amp se alimenta con +v y -v, no le importa que referencia uses.


----------



## Elvic (Mar 12, 2008)

hola *Francisco Galarza*
por supuesto estoy de acuerdo con que el Amp Op debe ser alimentado por una fuente simétrica,
a lo que me referia era lo siguiente:
En el mensaje  de *gamba123*
Dice que tiene alimentado su CI con VCC= 5v y V- a tierra. entonces si esta alimentado de esta manera, el único voltaje que tendiéramos a la salida seria el positivo (V+sat).

y si que todo es relativo, claro si te refieres a las entras del Amp Op.

por supuesto si tenemos como *referencia 3v *entonces seria 4v o 5v positivo y 2v o 1v seria la parte menor("negativo"). y si por supuesto es relativo.

pero su salida no es proporcional a al entrada y como consecuencia a el valor de voltaje que podríamos tener presentes es un 0(cero) o el( V+sat).
espero haber aclarado un poco mas mi idea..

suerT


----------



## Toño (Dic 2, 2009)

podrian subir el diagrama de conexion para el comparador con un LM741. Se los agradeceria mucho


----------



## porkote (Dic 12, 2009)

Yo tambien he intentado comparar con amplificadores, he usado el LM358, Pero para que me de una salida de 5 a 0, lo tengo que alimentar de 6 a 0. No se si con los otros amplificadores que salen por aqui es igual. Pero creo que un amplificador operacional nunca puede alcanzar la tension a la que se le alimenta, se satura antes.


----------

